# commercial bid



## Bobby J (Jan 1, 2009)

What should a commercial bid look like?


----------



## precisionbuild (Nov 17, 2008)

Here's a start. 

http://rfptemplates.technologyevaluation.com/search/for/How-to-Write-a-Commercial-Bid.html

But, you should really get VERY familiar with all the processes of bidding it, executing it, and managing it before attempting to break into that market.

It can be very rewarding, but is very unforgiving to new folks unfamiliar with it processes.


----------



## precisionbuild (Nov 17, 2008)

You also need to know what kind of contract you are bidding on:

1. Cost+
2. Stipulated or lump sum.
3. cost+ w/GMP.
4. Construction management.
5. Design-build.
6. Turn-key.
7. Joint venture.

You had better also get used to using the proper forms through the whole project.

Hire a good PM and Superintendent.


----------



## precisionbuild (Nov 17, 2008)

Next what kind of bid is this?

Example: is it competitive or negotiated?

Is this Government? State, Local, Federal?

Many questions to get to give you an answer.

You should be able to answer most of the questions from the General section of the CSI specifications.


----------



## Ivinni (Jan 11, 2008)

> It can be very rewarding, but is very unforgiving to new folks unfamiliar with it processes.


That freakin' sums it up!

Many an expensive lesson to be learned in commercial.


----------



## Bobby J (Jan 1, 2009)

Thank you all for your reply. The project is a storefront remodel. Remove metal mansard, a little masonry, some electric, mostly stucco. The reco came from an architect we have done residential work with. I was wondering about the format of a commercial bid as to a residential proposal.


----------



## modterry (Nov 14, 2008)

Make sure you are aware of any "Work Arounds". Is the business going to be open while doing the work? You must protect the public? Make sure you get a hold of the Landlord's conditions / rules / requirements before bidding. You would be suprised at architects who miss this and you must comply. These may affect the hours you can work, noise you can make, where to put trash, how to gain access, etc.. Don't forget to have site protection in your bid. You may need to build temporary walks, overheads, etc to protect the public. Don't ever bid a Shopping Mall project without checking in with the landlord.


----------

